# Huwai UMTS Mobile Broadband - do I need network-manager

## LonelyStar

Hi,

I have HUWAI E169 Mobile Broadband UMTS stick (working under Ubuntu) and want to get it to work under gentoo. Ubuntu is using NetworkManager (I think) but under ubuntu I am using wicd. Do I need network-manager to get it working or is there another way?

Thanks!

Nathan

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LonelyStar,

I use wvdial and stop my wireless manually. Its all console stuff.

I suppose I should make a net.ppp0 symlink to automate things.

----------

## LonelyStar

Hey NeddySeagoon,

cant you tell me how you configured wvdial?

I tried this:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Dial Command = ATD

Phone = *99#

Carrier Check = no

Stupid Mode = 1

ISDN = 0

Username = tchibo

Init1 = ATZ

Password = tchibo

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 9600

#Init3 = AT+CPIN=XXXX

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","webmobil1"

```

Based on information, i found in the net. XXXX is my pin. webmobil1 ist the APN.

If I do it like this (pin setting commented out), I get:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","webmobil1"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","webmobil1"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATD*99#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATD*99#

NO CARRIER

```

If I uncomment the Init3 line (and rename the existing Init3 to Init4), I get:

```

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Cannot get information for serial port.

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CPIN=8170

AT+CPIN=XXXX

ERROR

--> Bad init string.

```

Any help?

Thanks!

Nathan

----------

## NeddySeagoon

LonelyStar

My wvdial.conf is this:-

```
[Dialer defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Init1 = ATZ

Phone = *99#

Username = *

Password = *

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP"

[Dialer vodaphone]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 115200

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.tele2.se"

Phone = *99#

Username = *

Password = *

New PPPD = yes

Auto DNS = 1

[Dialer pin]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 115200

Init1 = AT+CPIN=1234

```

but I don't have a pin set and I invoke it with 

```
vwdial
```

so only the [Dialer defaults] section is ever used. This starts ppp0 and normally it just works. I have has the network return me dud nameservers from time to time and if I forget to put wlan0 down /etc/resolv.conf gets in a mess.

My provider, Vodafone, does not use Usernames or Passwords so I really do have * in there.

----------

